# MAC Half Red Lip Pencil dupe - any brand... Help!



## GoldenGirl (Oct 6, 2013)

Hello lovelies!  Was wondering if someone can assist me.  I LOVE wearing Half Red Lip Pencil as a lipstick, but it's ridiculously drying.  I was wondering if anyone had any dupes for it in lipstick form from any brand, doesn't have to be MAC. 

  I have noticed  that both Half Red and the PLWLP Absolutely It are both described on the MAC website as a soft burgundy.  Does anyone have both of these to swatch for me? Or any other lippie that could be a dupe for half red?  Would prefer matte or something close to matte.


----------

